
Ask HN: Accelerate learning of white-hat hacking - a_lifters_life
Are there any bootcamps that quickly teach you the basics you need to know to say develop exploits, and hack systems?<p>Thanks in advance
======
fheisler
Take a look at White Hat Academy,
[https://ex.whitehat.academy](https://ex.whitehat.academy) \- we have some
interactive labs on using Metasploit, web app security and some other intro
topics that might help you out. We'll be building full course tracks soon as
well, so appreciate any feedback on the content you'd like to see next!

